# LRDisplay - The intelligent screensaver for Lightroom is now out in Beta



## Hand Carved Software (Feb 9, 2014)

It's great having Lightroom to store and organise your images but in some ways it can be a bit like putting those old prints you got back from Kodak into a shoe box and leaving them there.  So how do you bring all your hard work to life so you get to see different things everyday?  One way is to carousel your images with a screensaver but that's a real problem with raw files and Lightroom adjusted images.  That's why we developed…

LRDisplay - The intelligent screensaver for Adobe Lightroom



LRDisplay work across *multiple monitors* showing images that include all your *Lightroom adjustments* 
LRDisplay allows you to* select images* using a variety of criteria such as location, lens, aperture, etc or you can simply choose a *Lightroom Collection* 
LRDisplay lets you display *captions *to!  Unlock the wealth of data in your Lightroom catalogue by showing titles, focal lengths, ISO, etc with any font / colour / background opacity you like 
LRDisplay *works even if you have Lightroom open!*  If Lightroom is a tool you use regularly it's a pain if your screensaver won't work because the catalog is locked.  LRDisplay  doesn't have this problem. 

We've just launched in beta so *grab a free copy* to try out at www.lrdisplay.com.  

Love to get your feedback on this via the forum.  At present it works with Windows 7 and 8 (32 & 64 bit) and has been tested with Lightroom 4 and 5.  We are considering a Mac version as well.  Would that be of interest?


Kind regards,

Ian at Hand Carved Software


----------



## clee01l (Feb 9, 2014)

I would have an interest in a version for OSX .  How does your App treat dual/multiple monitors/multiple Desktops?  A different image on each one would be nice.  Also My images are almost all RAW files. How do you apply LR adjustments and what kind of image do you send to the OS Screen Saver/Wallpaper?


----------



## Hand Carved Software (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Cletus,

Your interest in an OSX version noted.  Always did wonder what the Windows / Apple userbase split was for Lightroom but our guess has been 50%/50% (more Windows machines out there but more creatives use Mac).

The software will handle multiple monitors and you can choose between:

- Different images on different screens (as you hoped for)
- The same image on all screens
- Display only on your primary screen

It will handle RAW or any other format because it taps into the cached preview files that Lightroom uses to display your work to you.  Whilst normal screensavers can't access the cache, LRDisplay can.  So you get to see all your adjustments and it is format agnostic.

Images are displayed full screen and in their original aspect ratio.  LRDisplay also respects Lightroom's stored orientations so you shouldn't see "fallen over" images unless you have them that way in Lightroom.  Captions can be displayed at the bottom or top of the screen.  Personally I like them at the bottom with a semi-transparent white background.  This seems to make the captions clear but unobtrusive.  As a result we have set the caption defaults that way but if you want them in pink in 70 point Gothic you go right ahead!  You can see some examples of captions on the website and more are being posted on our Google Plus page.

Hope that helps.

Ian


----------



## Hand Carved Software (Feb 12, 2014)

Just to let you know that a new version 0.8.0.4 of the LRDisplay Beta has just been made available on the website.

This version fixes an issue where the program was sometimes staying resident after the user had moved the mouse or touched a key.

Users with an older version installed can simply download the new file and install over the top.  Your existing settings will be preserved.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 12, 2014)

Ian, how do you deal with colour-management, especially on wide-gamut displays. The regular Windows screensaver is not colour-managed, which causes some problems on my wide-gamut displays (I have to keep a set of "tweaked" images if I want to have more realistic colours), so just wondering if you've addressed this issue.


----------



## Hand Carved Software (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Jim,

LRDisplay works by tapping into the cached previews that Lightroom creates.  So basically whatever you see through Lightroom itself is what you will get on the screensaver.  Of course some of those previews aren't good enough for display (i.e. thumbnails) so LRDisplay ignores these.  It will work with Standard or 1:1 previews however.

Regards,

Ian


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Ian, I understood that from your earlier response to Cletus. However, in order to see the same image in your app as I see it through Lightroom, the app will have to be fully colour-managed....is that what your response is confirming?


----------



## Hand Carved Software (Feb 12, 2014)

Jim,

I can't be definitive on that as I can't be totally sure what goes on inside Lightroom.  LRDisplay can access color profile information embeded in preview files and apply that profile using the ImageMagick graphics library.  The screen is then painted from that bitmap using the standard Microsoft .NET routines.  Does Lightroom do more than that?  Don't know.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 12, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> ...The regular Windows screensaver is not colour-managed, which causes some problems on my wide-gamut displays...


Ian can correct me, but I think all his app does is tap into the Screensaver app with a supply of images for the background.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 12, 2014)

That would be disappointing....


----------



## Hand Carved Software (Feb 13, 2014)

Cletus, hope I'm right in assuming that when you say "tap into the screensaver app" you refer to the Windows "Photos" screensaver.  LRDisplay doesn't go near this and indeed is used instead of it.  Ultimately the best way to see if it meets your needs I guess is to download the beta and try it.  If you're not comfortable with beta code then useful to note that the live version will also have a free trial period and a money back guarantee.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 13, 2014)

If I get time in the next few days I may download and try the beta, but to be honest I would have hoped for a simple "Yes/No" answer to the colour-management question.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2014)

Hand Carved Software said:


> ... Ultimately the best way to see if it meets your needs I guess is to download the beta and try it.  If you're not comfortable with beta code then useful to note that the live version will also have a free trial period and a money back guarantee.


I'll be waiting for an OSX version. But I agree with Jim. The app needs to be color aware to function properly. And before that can happen, the developer needs to be color aware.   By not receiving a simple "yes/no" answer to the Color management question, it suggests otherwise.


----------



## jb101 (Sep 26, 2014)

*apple*

I am very interested in a mac version.  I am converting from Aperture and the lack of a screen saver option is annoying.  I don't want to fill my HD will duplicate images.

Thanks!!


----------



## tainguyen (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah .I keep edited photos auto-published for screen-saving.... but my screen saver doesn't have the nice options of LRDisplay.


----------

